# Installing quarry tile for the first time



## Kenilworth (Oct 19, 2012)

I just got a 1300' commercial tile job. I'm usually installing residential tile, wood, and carpet and I've never touched a quarry tile. I have two weeks to gather some tips. I've been asking the same questions to a lot of people to be sure and get a well rounded answer. 

How much mud?

Seal once? Twice? Seventeen times? Before grouting?

Anything else that a poor ignoramus should know?

Also, It's rare that I grout more than 500' on a single job. Do you have any reccomendations that will make my job easier without a lot of high dollar equipment? 

Hopefully it won't be a disaster. The area is mostly open with one bathroom and I've allowed a 3 man crew 6 days to finish.
Thanks folks.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Best tool for installing quarry tile is a rack system. It's the fastest way of laying them and you don't have to worry about playing with the joints to get them straight.

Are the 3 men installers? If so, 6 days sounds reasonable.

What type of grout is being used?


----------



## Kenilworth (Oct 19, 2012)

Dunno what grout yet. The store owner is supplying all materials.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

One of those grout bucket systems will speed things along also.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use this..


----------



## Kenilworth (Oct 19, 2012)

Good for you brotherman. Do you think it's practical for me to hunt down such a device for one job?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you ate doing quarry it's a commercial job. You should be using epoxy grout


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Kenilworth, The way you use the above mentioned rack is to demonstrate it at any critical inspection point, It is also rumored to be very effective when placed near any potentially substandard finished product.


----------



## Lion Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

My tile guy soaks the quarry tiles on water before he lays them. Then lays them out so they are not dripping but not completely dry.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Kenilworth said:


> I've allowed a 3 man crew 6 days to finish.


What are they going to do with the other 3 days?


----------



## Kenilworth (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't care how fast you are, cousin. I'm doing a new type of install for the first time, don't you think I should allow myself a little extra time?


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lighten up there Francis.:blink:
You are really not doing a new type of install. Your doing a install with a type of tile you haven't worked with before.Quarry tile is just like any other tile. It goes down just like any other tile and gets grouted just the same.

Few questions before the tutorial:
1)Where is the install? Commercial kitchen? Food plant? Kennel?
2)What type of grout is being spec'd out? Sanded? Epoxy? Very important to find this out.
3)What size is the quarry? 6"? 8"?
4)Will there be matching cove base?
5)Whats the substrate its going over?


----------

